# Interesting video



## AustinFromOregon (Oct 23, 2019)

" 3 World Wars Preplanned"


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

"Grand Commander of American Freemasonry"? Where did the creator of this video get their information? There never has been such a position.

'Interesting' video? Well, yeah, I'll give it that. Full of unsubstantiated information and fear-mongering... you bet.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AustinFromOregon said:


> " 3 World Wars Preplanned"


Austin of Oregon

Many here on the Prepper Forums know about my side gig as a Film Critic Extra-Ordinaire!

So, without further a-doo, off to the Rotten Slippy Rating System...

This little film gets a 9 out of 10 Rotten's and 1 out of 10 Slippy's. In other words, 2 thumbs down. wah, wah , wah....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice ww2 footage. Did nothing to convince me of a preplaned 3rd we from 1871 or to consider perusing the matter further.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Eziekiel gave us the info that it WOULD HAPPEN.

Daniel gave us some of the details of how and why.

"One world order"??? Yeah, . . . when Jesus sets up His kingdom on earth or however He does it at the 7th Trumpet. Yessir, it'll be one world order, . . . and all the "un-orderly" will be with Saddam, Bin Laden, Bagdaddy, etc.

Still not sure who that Grand Commander of Free Masonry was, . . . is, . . . could be, . . . will be. Don't matter anyway, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It is interesting that people continue to give rulership of this world to some person

"we" all know the real ruler (until a later date) is satan


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Not exactly a delightful holiday romp. As a college bound boomer I, of course, missed WWII, Korea and Vietnam. It's only now that the impact of scenes like this get to me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

No doubt there will be a third world war, planned or not. Predicting war is easy, mankind has a propensity for violence and ain't to keen on learning from his past mistakes. 

I don't know that the clip provided anything but old WWII footage. And just what is a "Grand Commander of American Freemasonry"? Is that like the "Grand Poobah" guy down at the local lodge?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Say, what happened to all of those robots, missiles in space, and 1950s Redstone rockets? What does the Pentagon plan to do? Will it be like finding alien gardeners? Yikes, an army of illegal Mexicans!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The guys at the very top of Freemasonry are part of the NWO. Luciferians and I am told they do bad things with goats. Not the guys who go to conventions and wear the little fez hats and put on circuses to raise money for children's burn units in hospitals--not them, but the ones at the very top (I am told), are NWO.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> The guys at the very top of Freemasonry are part of the NWO. Luciferians and I am told they do bad things with goats.


Please do your research and stop parroting incorrect crap.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Please do your research and stop parroting incorrect crap.


Sorry you're offended, Back Pack Hack, If you're a Freemason I don't mean to insult you or any others here.

But I have done "research". The goat part may be just a joke, but there's certainly wonky stuff going on at the top.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Please do your research and stop parroting incorrect crap.





Annie said:


> Sorry you're offended, Back Pack Hack, If you're a Freemason I don't mean to insult you or any others here.
> 
> But I have done "research". The goat part may be just a joke, but there's certainly wonky stuff going on at the top.


I do not know much about the FreeMasons but would like to hear your views and others views about this group.

Thanks


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Sorry you're offended, Back Pack Hack, If you're a Freemason I don't mean to insult you or any others here.
> 
> But I have done "research". The goat part may be just a joke, but there's certainly wonky stuff going on at the top.


If, by 'research', you mean what others have told you, then that's not research. Perhaps you could actually ask someone you know who's a member.

And I have never heard of any 'wonky' stuff, from the top on down. Yeah, we do fun stuff, but nothing sinister. Unless one considers playing dominoes evil. But we do have prayers at our functions, take our oaths kneeling at the altar before our Creator (belief in which is a principle requisite) with our hands on the Bible (or Torah, or Quaran, as the case may be) and generally invoke the blessing of Deity in all our works.

NWO and Illuminati? Nope, we ain't got nothing to do with them.

Trying to take over the world? Well, yes as a matter of fact, we are.... in a manner of speaking. _We are merely trying to make good men better. _



Slippy said:


> I do not know much about the FreeMasons but would like to hear your views and others views about this group.
> 
> Thanks


Try seeking out the local lodge in your area. Inquire about any public events. Yes, we do have them. They vary widely so I can't speak as to what they will have. Here, we have monthly Bingo nights, serve the Scouts breakfast in appreciation for their handling the flags at the cemetery on Memorial Day weekend, provide funds to purchase extra milk at the elementary school, purchase stuffed animals for the county's fire, police and ambulance crews to hand out to scared-to-death kids involved in adult situations, help fund a local battered women's shelter so they can buy basic necessities such as toiletries and clothing for a black-n-blue mother who comes through the door with her kids in tow, donate to the school's college scholarship fund, provide support for the high school's after-prom party, invite the residents of a nearby nursing /skilled care facility to a July picnic replete with burgers n dogs, baked beans, salads, iced tea, and my own contribution: home-made ice cream..........


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If, by 'research', you mean what others have told you, then that's not research. Perhaps you could actually ask someone you know who's a member.


Well, start at about @15:00 on the YouTube clip above. And while you're at it, ask yourself if Freemasonry believes it's necessary to believe in Jesus Christ to be saved?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> And while you're at it, ask yourself if Freemasonry believes it's necessary to believe in Jesus Christ to be saved?


I don't have to ask myself. I know the answer.

No, we don't. We are not a religion. Belief in Christ is not one of our tenets. But if a member chooses to do so, that's his choice. We are, however, required to profess faith in a supreme being.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

People join masonry with good intentions. Masonry doesn't stop with saying it's good to believe in God. 
Masonry goes beyond that and tells it's member how to gain eternal life. It has it's own symbols for god, and they bow before the letter "g", etc,etc....And along each step, each degree there's "secrets". You don't find these out until you're in the thick of it. 

They have their own names and symbols for their god, their own names and symbols for heaven, their own burial rights and teachings of salvation: a man can get to heaven by their own efforts. 

"He who wears the lambskins as a badge of masonry is continually reminded of that purity of life and conduct which is essentially necessary to his gaining admission to his celestial life above where the supreme architect above resides."


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Back Pack Hack, put it this way: is it necessary to believe in Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior in order to go to the 'celestial lodge above, where the supreme architect of the universe resides? No. You don't have to be a Christian. It's that simple.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Once an organization crosses the line as to what one must believe in order to get to heaven, it's a big deal. Masonry crosses that line. You don't need Jesus Christ. to get to the celestial lodge. That's bad.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> People join masonry with good intentions. Masonry doesn't stop with saying it's good to believe in God.
> Masonry goes beyond that and tells it's member how to gain eternal life. It has it's own symbols for god, and they bow before the letter "g", etc,etc....And along each step, each degree there's "secrets". You don't find these out until you're in the thick of it.


Yeah, we tell members how to get to heaven. Have faith.



Annie said:


> They have their own names and symbols for their god,


Yeah. Ours is Great Architect of the Universe. Or did we interpret Genesis 1:1 incorrectly?

"Our god"? Where did you dig that one up? We don't have 'our' god.

Yeah, symbols like the letter G. Whooda thunk it?



Annie said:


> their own names and symbols for heaven,


"Celestial Lodge.... Eternal Lodge....."



Annie said:


> their own burial rights


Well, we can and do perform masonic funerals. Not much different that any other service. And I think you mean rites, not rights.



Annie said:


> and teachings of salvation: a man can get to heaven by their own efforts.


Um, no. We do not teach salvation at all. We teach adherence to your faith.



Annie said:


> "He who wears the lambskins as a badge of masonry is continually reminded of that purity of life and conduct which is essentially necessary to his gaining admission to his celestial life above where the supreme architect above resides."


Here's what I tell members when I present them with their apron upon initiation:

_I now present you with a lambskin or white leather apron.
It is an emblem of innocence and the badge of a Mason; more ancient than the Golden Fleece or Roman Eagle; more honorable than the Star and Garter, or any other Order that can be conferred upon you at this time, or at any future period, by King, Prince, Potentate or any other person except he be a Mason; and which I hope you will wear with equal pleasure to yourself and honor to the Fraternity.
In the coming years, upon your head may rest the laurel leaves of victory; upon your breast may hang jewels fit to grace the diadem of an Eastern potentate, nay, more than these, with light added to the coming light, your ambitious feet may tread, round after round of the ladder that leads to fame within our mystic circle, even the purple of the Fraternity may rest upon your honored shoulders. But never again from mortal hands, never again until your enfranchised spirit shall have passed upward and inward through the pearly gates, can any honor so distinguished, so emblematical of purity and all perfection be bestowed upon you as this, which I now confer. It is yours; yours to wear throughout an honorable life, and at your death to be placed upon the coffin which encloses your earthly remains and with them laid beneath the turf and ﬂowers.
Let its pure and spotless surface be to you an ever-present reminder of "purity of life and rectitude of conduct," a never-ending argument for nobler deeds, for higher thoughts, for greater achievements. And when at last your weary feet shall come to the end of life's toilsome journey, and from your nerveless grasp shall drop forever the working tools of life, may the record of your thoughts and actions be as pure and spotless as this fair emblem; and when your trembling soul shall stand naked and alone before the Great White Throne, may it be your portion to hear from Him who sitteth as the Judge Supreme the welcome words, " Well done, good and faithful servant! Enter thou into the joy of thy Lord._

Oh, how utterly terrible we are to ask that of someone!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> @*Back Pack Hack* , put it this way: is it necessary to believe in Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior in order to go to the 'celestial lodge above, where the supreme architect of the universe resides? No. You don't have to be a Christian. It's that simple.


Are you asking about the belief as being a member of Freemasonry, or as a Christian?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yeah, we tell members how to get to heaven. Have faith.
> 
> Yeah. Ours is Great Architect of the Universe. Or did we interpret Genesis 1:1 incorrectly?





> "Our god"? Where did you dig that one up? We don't have 'our' god.


Oh, the grand architect.



> Yeah, symbols like the letter G. Whooda thunk it?


Well, it's getting pretty religious.



> "Celestial Lodge....


Even coming up with names for heaven.



> Well, we can and do perform masonic funerals. Not much different that any other And I think you mean rites, not rights.


Rites, that's right. :tango_face_wink:Fine if it were only a fraternal lodge. There's more going on there, though.



> Um, no. We do not teach salvation at all. We teach adherence to your faith.


Masonry denies the necessity of Jesus Christ and yet teaches that it's members of other religions can get to heaven.



> Here's what I tell members when I present them with their apron upon initiation:
> 
> _I now present you with a lambskin or white leather apron.
> It is an emblem of innocence and the badge of a Mason; more ancient than the Golden Fleece or Roman Eagle; more honorable than the Star and Garter, or any other Order that can be conferred upon you at this time, or at any future period, by King, Prince, Potentate or any other person except he be a Mason; and which I hope you will wear with equal pleasure to yourself and honor to the Fraternity.
> ...


That's all very pretty, but your lodge says you can get to heaven without Jesus.



> Oh, how utterly terrible we are to ask that of someone!


It's you who said that, not I.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Christ isn't needed for eternal life. This is the heresy of indifferentism. If you accept what the lodge teaches, you reject Christ--though indirectly.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Are you asking about the belief as being a member of Freemasonry, or as a Christian?


You can't double dip. Either you're all in (with Christ)--or you're not.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Christ isn't needed for eternal life. This is the heresy of indifferentism. If you accept what the lodge teaches, you reject Christ--though indirectly.


Freemasonry doesn't teach anything about Christ. So it's a moot point.

If a member's chosen faith is about JC, then we're all fine with that.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> You can't double dip. Either you're all in (with Christ)--or you're not.


It's not about me. It's about your question. Are you asking about a personal belief, or about Freemasonry's?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Freemasonry doesn't teach anything about Christ. So it's a moot point.
> 
> If a member's chosen faith is about JC, then we're all fine with that.


It teaches they can get to heaven without Him.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's not about me. It's about your question. Are you asking about a personal belief, or about Freemasonry's?


Right, my question: What are you going to do about Jesus?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Matthew 28: 18 And Jesus coming up spoke to them, saying, All power has been given me in heaven and upon earth. 19Go [therefore] and make disciples of all the nations, baptising them to the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit; 20teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have enjoined you. And behold, *I* am with you all the days, until the completion of the age.

Love that.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Right, my question: What are you going to do about Jesus?


What I do........... is not taught by Freemasonry.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Why not just go join the Elks? They're good people, too. They've got a lot of good social stuff going on. They do good works...They've got their rituals, but it's much more simple. More upfront. Not like some quasi-religion.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> What I do........... is not taught by Freemasonry.


What do you tell the non-Christians at your lodge? It's a serious sin to deny the necessity of Christ.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Why not just go join the Elks? They're good people, too. They've got a lot of good social stuff going on. They do good works...They've got their rituals, but it's much more simple. More upfront. Not like some quasi-religion.


Why not join the Elks? Pretty easy to answer.
_
There isn't one around me.

_Still waiting to find out more about 'our' God, though.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> What do you tell the non-Christians at your lodge?


About what?



Annie said:


> It's a serious sin to deny the necessity of Christ.


In the eyes of a Christian. So is it a sin if you're not a Christian?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack, I don't mean to offend, though I'm sure i already have. I regret that. Truth must come first and foremost, I'm sure you agree...But For the love of Jesus, I hope we're still friends. In all this time at the forum, I do have a lot of respect for you. now, you are a Christian, pray on it as will I. I'm about to turn in for the night. May God bless and keep us both. --Annie


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Back Pack Hack, I don't mean to offend, though I'm sure i already have. I regret that. Truth must come first and foremost, I'm sure you agree...But For the love of Jesus, I hope we're still friends. In all this time at the forum, I do have a lot of respect for you. now, you are a Christian, pray on it as will I. I'm about to turn in for the night. May God bless and keep us both. --Annie


Annie.... you've got a _long way to go_ before you offend me. Trust me. We're good. I've actually enjoyed the discourse.

As for me being a Christian.... just asking: Are you sure?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Are you a Christian? I thought you were. Forgive me if I'm wrong...

Not offended? Alright then, we're good to go...This is very controversial, but I'm gonna go ahead and roll with it then. This "all religions are good" moral relativism stuff is the same bull they're serving up now in the highest levels of the Catholic Church: from the Pope. The recent Amazon Synod is proof. Heresy and apostasy in spades. Now they're wanting to build a compound to the "Abrahamic Religions" That'd be (as you know) The Christians, the Jews and Muslims. That's not right, it's indifferentism and it's in the works.

At theSynod they were trying to mix Catholicism with this pagan canabalistic Amazon religion that worships false deities. How did we (Catholics) get from "No Salvation Outside The Church" to this, where we are today, which is btw Luciferian? I'm gonna tell you how. Freemasonry has infiltrated the Catholic Church. John Vennari (rip) was talking about this for years. Taylor Marshal just recently wrote a book called "Infiltration". It's a good read, pick it up if you can because it documents all this. John Vennari also has something in print. I can get you a link if you want.

The Italian Freemasons wrote a secret document Called "The Permanent Instruction of the Alta Vendita" which mapped out a blueprint for the destruction of the Catholic Church. The Alta Vendita was the highest lodge of the Italian Carbonari. This document tells of a process which would take decades to accomplish. It called for a dissemination of liberal ideas throughout society and in the Catholic Church. 

The words that are coming out of the Pope's mouth are totally in line with Masonic ideology. Is he a Freemason? I don't know. Probably not. It doesn't matter. He's their boy. A Freemason without an apron.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Are you a Christian? I thought you were. Forgive me if I'm wrong...


I just tossed that in there to troll you. Just to show you you can't judge a book by it's cover.



Annie said:


> Not offended? Alright then, we're good to go...This is very controversial, but I'm gonna go ahead and roll with it then. This "all religions are good" moral relativism stuff is the same bull they're serving up now in the highest levels of the Catholic Church: from the Pope. The recent Amazon Synod is proof. Heresy and apostasy in spades. Now they're wanting to build a compound to the "Abrahamic Religions" That'd be (as you know) The Christians, the Jews and Muslims. That's not right, it's indifferentism and it's in the works.


What the Catholic church does has no relation to Freemasonry. We're not trying to 'combine' all the religions. So you can just drop that argument.



Annie said:


> At theSynod they were trying to mix Catholicism with this pagan canabalistic Amazon religion that worships false deities. How did we (Catholics) get from "No Salvation Outside The Church" to this, where we are today, which is btw Luciferian? I'm gonna tell you how. Freemasonry has infiltrated the Catholic Church. John Vennari (rip) was talking about this for years. Taylor Marshal just recently wrote a book called "Infiltration". It's a good read, pick it up if you can because it documents all this. John Vennari also has something in print. I can get you a link if you want.
> 
> The Italian Freemasons wrote a secret document Called "The Permanent Instruction of the Alta Vendita" which mapped out a blueprint for the destruction of the Catholic Church. The Alta Vendita was the highest lodge of the Italian Carbonari. This document tells of a process which would take decades to accomplish. It called for a dissemination of liberal ideas throughout society and in the Catholic Church.


Have some masons and lodges gone rogue? Sure. Of course it's going to happen. There's bad masons, there's bad doctors, there's bad priests, there's bad cops, there's bad politicians. Nothing new under the sun. Sounds like you prefer to lump everyone as bad due to the behavior of a few.



Annie said:


> The words that are coming out of the Pope's mouth are totally in line with Masonic ideology. Is he a Freemason? I don't know. Probably not. It doesn't matter. He's their boy. A Freemason without an apron.


Again.... you're just assuming. Do your research and find out. I find it difficult to believe the Pope is a Freemason given the Church itself abhors it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's a very good show on the topic. Here's a link to what I'm talking about Alta-Vendita






But getting back to the op: I have no idea about WWIII...I do know the Freemasons were behind the French Revolution as well as the Mexican Revolution of the early 20th Century.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

> Have some masons and lodges gone rogue? Sure. Of course it's going to happen. There's bad masons, there's bad doctors, there's bad priests, there's bad cops, there's bad politicians. Nothing new under the sun. Sounds like you prefer to lump everyone as bad due to the behavior of a few.


As I've tried to explain in a previous post, I'm not talking about the guys in the local lodges. They're essentially social groups that do good work. I'm talking about the higher up guys at the top of the organization.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> As I've tried to explain in a previous post, I'm not talking about the guys in the local lodges. They're essentially social groups that do good work. I'm talking about the higher up guys at the top of the organization.


Annie, as you know, I'm in a "fraternity." And as you mention, we have both good and bad eggs. It's more the nature of people than the nature of the group itself. And yes, there are times when I think our "higher up guys" are simply stuck on themselves. I felt this way to such a degree in the bad old days that I never sought a club office.

Power corrupts, and absolute power makes you Pelosi.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If you've got the time here's a good really in-depth discussion on the topic.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Lastly and I'll leave it at this. God bless.

PRAYER OF RELEASE FOR FREEMASONS AND THEIR DESCENDANTS


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Them darn pesky Catholics and them secretive Masons with their lodges ..... What's a Watchman to do, huh?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, I listened a bit, got some of the gist and switched off your entry.

Now, my view of 'Catholics' is two-step. As you might remember I went with my local priest to The DeSales Preparatory Seminary to register. Imagine if that had happened! Yikes, I can hear myself, "Get out of my path, brother, lest this polished two-wheeled conveyance of the antichrist runs down your sorry, yet valuable, ignorant soul..."

I view the Catholic members like I would anyone searching for God and His answers. But knowing one too many bloated egos in the upper clerical class I have my sincere doubts.

I always read your posts on religion, Annie, I know you are sincere.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> As I've tried to explain in a previous post, I'm not talking about the guys in the local lodges. They're essentially social groups that do good work. I'm talking about the higher up guys at the top of the organization.


You mean the local Grand Lodges?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You mean the local Grand Lodges?


I dunno. Whoever all is at the top. Highest degree. The ones that put the ropes around their necks and hoodwink and blindfold and use their secret use words. Those guys. The ones with their secret oaths talk about drinking from skulls and I've given you all I can. There's a way out of all that via deliverance. You can renounce it. Take it or leave it. God bless, Back Pack Hack. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> I dunno. Whoever all is at the top. Highest degree. The ones that put the ropes around their necks and hoodwink and blindfold and use their secret use words. Those guys. The ones with their secret oaths talk about drinking from skulls and I've given you all I can. There's a way out of all that via deliverance. You can renounce it. Take it or leave it. God bless, Back Pack Hack. I wish you all the best.


You really need to check your sources.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You really need to check your sources.


You love Jesus? Is he the Lord of your life? Does He get whatever He wants from you? You're sorry for your sins? I hope so. That's good! Hold onto that and if you--and I--really want the truth, we'll have it. Because He is the truth. This is a wonderful but also a difficult time of year for many people. I don't know what it's like at your house, but for many of us in this season things can either get very demanding--or if not--it can sometimes be lonely. But if we have Jesus, we have a reason to be thankful, for sure.

Pax Christi.
Your friend, 
Annie


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> You love Jesus? Is he the Lord of your life? Does He get whatever He wants from you? You're sorry for your sins? I hope so. That's good! Hold onto that and if you--and I--really want the truth, we'll have it. Because He is the truth. This is a wonderful but also a difficult time of year for many people. I don't know what it's like at your house, but for many of us in this season things can either get very demanding--or if not--it can sometimes be lonely. But if we have Jesus, we have a reason to be thankful, for sure.
> 
> Pax Christi.
> Your friend,
> Annie


So.... Jesus is the source of your information about Freemasonry?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So.... Jesus is the source of your information about Freemasonry?


I'm a Christian. You said you're also Christian. Back Pack Hack, as I said before, I've provided everything I think I should. The resources are legit.

I don't know where you're at in life at this point in time. I don't want to bicker with you. I want to be careful online. Sometimes people can despair or else fall into being overly presumptuous. But Our Lord tends His garden with care, and if we ask, He'll give us good soil. So I'm gonna just leave it at that.

Just take what I've said--or leave it. Or try to prove me wrong if you want, that's okay, too.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@AustinFromOregon, you've really stirred up a hornet's nest and run away. Where've ya gone to?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> I'm a Christian. You said you're also Christian. Back Pack Hack, as I said before, I've provided everything I think I should. The resources are legit.
> 
> I don't know where you're at in life at this point in time. I don't want to bicker with you. I want to be careful online. Sometimes people can despair or else fall into being overly presumptuous. But Our Lord tends His garden with care, and if we ask, He'll give us good soil. So I'm gonna just leave it at that.
> 
> Just take what I've said--or leave it. Or try to prove me wrong if you want, that's okay, too.


I'm not bickering. It's just you're being overly evasive. You haven't addressed any questions. You have only posted two videos and a prayer, and have admitted more than once you're going by 'what you've been told'. Sounds more like you're preferring inductive reasoning instead of deductive.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack, I've laid it all out for you. If you don't see what's going on maybe you don't want to see or else you're not ready to see. I don't know which. I'm just gonna leave it here. Have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Back Pack Hack, I've laid it all out for you. If you don't see what's going on maybe you don't want to see or else you're not ready to see. I don't know which. I'm just gonna leave it here. Have a Happy Thanksgiving.


You haven't laid it _all_ out. You've laid out a smattering of pseudo-facts and half-truths, Here's what I see: You've posted a few bits and pieces that merely support your preconceived notions. And I see it's a view you've taken without benefit of seeking out ALL information. In essence, you're just like the never-landed-on-the-moon and flat-earth theorists.

I will repeat this: You're using inclusive reasoning (I suggest you look it up if you're not familiar with it). You have a conclusion, and accept only data that supports it while ignoring and dismissing vast amounts of facts to the contrary. I can see you will never accept the real truths. None are so blind as those who refuse to see.

I can't help you then.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Back Pack Hack, I'm pretty sure you know Catholics aren't allowed to be Freemasons, but that that doesn't go both ways. In other words, Freemasonry doesn't exclude Catholics from joining their fraternities.

What I don't think you know, (because perhaps I've neglected to say) is that I trust you're a member of your lodge for the very best of intentions. Hopefully you know I'm coming from a sincere conviction as well.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow..interesting thread here. I have worked closely around Masons all my adult life. Had several old pards and chums 32nd degree and all nice folks. Tried to read up on their beliefs some over the years..and combined with the scoop I could drag out of them..including near all the secret words..lol. Will agree with the famous smart person who say they are "A religion which denies being a religion." lol. That seems to sum it up pretty succinctly..but they dont like folks to say that. They get mad end punch folks in the nose sometimes.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> @*Back Pack Hack* , I'm pretty sure you know Catholics aren't allowed to be Freemasons, but that that doesn't go both ways. In other words, Freemasonry doesn't exclude Catholics from joining their fraternities.


You're right. So does us accepting those who don't accept us make us evil?



Annie said:


> What I don't think you know, (because perhaps I've neglected to say) is that I trust you're a member of your lodge for the very best of intentions. Hopefully you know I'm coming from a sincere conviction as well.


Yet, my knowledge is first-hand, not "what I've been told."

Oh, and let me know when I can join the Knights of Columbus.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

> Oh, and let me know when I can join the Knights of Columbus.


When you become Catholic. But I warn you they've traded in their cool traditional regalia for some pseudo military uniform that looks like they're part of the Canadian armed forces. So If I were you--as a Catholic--I wouldn't even bother.



> Yet, my knowledge is first-hand, not "what I've been told."


Which is well appreciated.



> You're right. So does us accepting those who don't accept us make us evil?


Us? There's a lot of you all. I don't think anyone would hold you or any other Freemason personally responsible for what _all_ goes on at _all_ the lodges. 
But it does seem (at the vey least) to be illogical to accept someone into the lodge who professes to two things, one of which is diametrically opposed to the other. Doesn't it?

As to you personally? No, I doubt very much you're evil.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> ......Us? There's a lot of you all. I don't think anyone would hold you or any other Freemason personally responsible for what _all_ goes on at _all_ the lodges.


Yet you seem to do just that. As do many others.



Annie said:


> But it does seem (at the vey least) to be illogical to accept someone into the lodge who professes to two things, one of which is diametrically opposed to the other. Doesn't it?


And what two things would that be?



Annie said:


> As to you personally? No, I doubt very much you're evil.


Yet apparently I belong to an evil organization........ so let's discuss about believing two diametrically opposing viewpoints.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yet you seem to do just that. As do many others.


Well, you will have to prove me/them wrong. :tango_face_wink:



> And what two things would that be?


I thought you'd have known, but okay...Freemasonry and the fact that Catholics aren't allowed to join your club. As per:

HUMANUM GENUS
ENCYCLICAL OF POPE LEO XIII
ON FREEMASONRY



> Yet apparently I belong to an evil organization........ so let's discuss about believing two diametrically opposing viewpoints.


Mere viewpoints? If that's all it is, "a mere viewpoint" I need it like a whole in the head. Give me truth. Okay?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Well, you will have to prove me/them wrong. :tango_face_wink:


I guess millions of people doing good, while there are a few bad apples, isn't enough proof for some. Just like flat-earthers, we-never-went-to-the-moon, Lee-Harvey-Oswald-didn't-act-alone, Gearge-Bush-created-Sept-11-attack, Sandy-Hook-shooting-never-happened folk.



Annie said:


> I thought you'd have known, but okay...Freemasonry and the fact that Catholics aren't allowed to join your club. As per:
> 
> HUMANUM GENUS
> ENCYCLICAL OF POPE LEO XIII
> ON FREEMASONRY


Isn't that like.......... something _the Church_ believes?

OK, so we aren't the Catholic Church. Seems you have an issue with that. Are you going to condemn us for what Muslims believe as well? Or Hindus?



Annie said:


> Mere viewpoints? If that's all it is, "a mere viewpoint" I need it like a whole in the head. Give me truth. Okay?


At this point, I don't know if you are capable of accepting 'the truth'.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I guess millions of people doing good, while there are a few bad apples, isn't enough proof for some. Just like flat-earthers, we-never-went-to-the-moon, Lee-Harvey-Oswald-didn't-act-alone, Gearge-Bush-created-Sept-11-attack, Sandy-Hook-shooting-never-happened folk.
> 
> Isn't that like.......... something _the Church_ believes?
> 
> ...


No, not just Catholics...Freemasonry is a danger to _anyone_ who believes Christ is The Way, The Truth and The Life. And no man can come to the Father but through Him.
So, Freemasonry is a danger to the entire Christian faith through religious indifferentism. The idea that God excepts whatever a man says God is (i.e. his particular religion), and that the highest good is universal brotherhood is contrary to what Christ taught.

Jesus is the One who brings all men together through His Church. Not through Freemasonry.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

> OK, so we aren't the Catholic Church. Seems you have an issue with that.


Of course I do! Let me extend a warm invitation! Let me roll out the red carpet for you! You (and your bros) are all cordially invited to join the Church by me, Annie, because I care about you.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I guess there's no discussing this any more. You're already too far gone.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I guess there's no discussing this any more. You're already too far gone.


So does that mean you're not impressed? :vs_bulb:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If, by 'research', you mean what others have told you, then that's not research. Perhaps you could actually ask someone you know who's a member.
> 
> And I have never heard of any 'wonky' stuff, from the top on down. Yeah, we do fun stuff, but nothing sinister. Unless one considers playing dominoes evil. But we do have prayers at our functions, take our oaths kneeling at the altar before our Creator (belief in which is a principle requisite) with our hands on the Bible (or Torah, or Quaran, as the case may be) and generally invoke the blessing of Deity in all our works.
> 
> ...


Some of the old Fundy Baptist preachers say the lodges all point South cause that is the direction of hell on most compasses. Whats up with that? Is it true that when a Mason attains the 32nd degree they are informed the Universe is ruled by three entities..Brahma, Shiva and Lucifer? Read a book by an ex Mason Illustrious Potentant turned Church of Christ preacher said that. Sounded sorta plausible. That preacher say its an Americanized version of Hinduism. Then the universal brotherhood of man concept is not Biblical. The only way folks can become kinfolks in the Bible Believing branch of Christianity is to be adopted as children into God's Family through the shed Blood of Jesus Christ. Catholics probably have different ideas about that. Do Masons build themselves celestial mansions for the afterlife constructed of their good works on Earth? Thanks.


----------



## AustinFromOregon (Oct 23, 2019)

A lot of deceivers on this forum. A lot of misleading going on. If any of you care for the truth check out this website gffg.info


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AustinFromOregon said:


> A lot of deceivers on this forum. A lot of misleading going on. If any of you care for the truth check out this website gffg.info


 @AustinFromOregon,

Please be more specific, who are the deceivers and misleaders? If you are going to accuse then be a damn man and call out those that you accuse. Don't make puswad general accusations about a group.

Slippy


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> @*AustinFromOregon* ,
> 
> Please be more specific, who are the deceivers and misleaders? If you are going to accuse then be a damn man and call out those that you accuse. Don't make puswad general accusations about a group.
> 
> Slippy


He's just here to peddle his agenda and his website.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> No, not just Catholics...Freemasonry is a danger to _anyone_ who believes Christ is The Way, The Truth and The Life. And no man can come to the Father but through Him.
> So, Freemasonry is a danger to the entire Christian faith through religious indifferentism. The idea that God excepts whatever a man says God is (i.e. his particular religion), and that the highest good is universal brotherhood is contrary to what Christ taught.
> 
> Jesus is the One who brings all men together through His Church. Not through Freemasonry.


Really???? Tell my great grandfather, grandfathers on both sides and my father that free masons are a danger to christianity! Your statements are pure ignorance!

Yet Catholics pray to Mary.... yeah me thinks y'all don't have that quite right.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Really???? Tell my great grandfather, grandfathers on both sides and my father that free masons are a danger to christianity! Your statements are pure ignorance!
> 
> Yet Catholics pray to Mary.... yeah me thinks y'all don't have that quite right.


Not to mention my mother and grandmother were Eastern Star
And involved with Job's daughters and I am past master counselor of DeMolay.

So your uneducated statement strikes a sour note with me.

Sin all week confess on sunday = Catholics

Merry Christmas Jersey! :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## flatsmartstore (Feb 29, 2020)

i know people who do things with goats they feed them raise them and shelter them


----------

